# 18 week old kitten



## ByronBay (Jul 23, 2009)

My boyfriend and I just adopted a kitten from someone's home (not a shelter), the woman we got him from says he is "about 16 weeks" old. Her brother's cat had kittens and she was just trying to get rid of them for him. I know they are supposed to have a series of shots, but he hadn't had any at all yet. I need to wait for one of those "low cost" clinics at PetCo which is coming in about two weeks. 

Anyway, he is such a sweet cat, but he is having some behavior issues; he bites a lot and we can't seem to do anything to stop him. He also is having a hard time understanding that he isn't allowed to jump on the kitchen table and countertops. He is litter box trained but for some reason every once and a while he decides not to use it and pees in the corner of our roommate's bedroom. He peed once on the couch as well. I know male cats "spray" and we intend on getting him fixed when he is 6 months old, but I thought he was too young for that type of behavior. As far as the biting goes, is it normal for kittens to refuse so much to stop, or could it be a behavioral thing that could have resulted from not having any shots? We have had him for 2 weeks now, so that would make him close to 18 weeks.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

He is fine he is being a kitten, the fact that he hasn't had any vaccines has nothing to do with it, you got yourself a very normal kitty!
They are playful, bratty and WILL always get up on counters, Tiger is 5 and I haven't been able to keep him off them! :mrgreen: 
The biting is normal unless becomes excessive, they like to munch on stuff when they are little just like babies :luv 
Congrats!!!


----------

